# Whiteface / Passaconaway (Sat May 22)



## MichaelJ (May 18, 2004)

I'm planning on doing Whiteface and Passaconaway this weekend. I'm looking at avoiding the ledges by doing them from the Kanc. In fact, I'm thinking of grabbing a spot at Passaconaway Campground (if they're open) and just walking down to Oliverian Brook, up over Passaconaway, over to Whiteface, and then I'll come down Downes Brook right back to my campsite.

Webster and Jackson on Sunday.

Any interests in joining me and/or comments on the route?


----------



## SilentCal (May 18, 2004)

My only comment is I wish I did not have to work this weekend.   The trip is doable with a good steady pace and early start.   The ledges on Whiteface aren't that bad but finding the true summit can be a pain in the butt.  If you got some time,  swing down the to the north outlook on Passaconaway.  It's a good drop down to the ledge but the view on a clear day is so worth it!


----------



## MtnMagic (May 19, 2004)

To avoid the ledge, hikers usually take Flat Mountain Pond Trail to McCrillis Trail with a car spot at Dicey's Mill Trailhead. The ledge is not difficult to climb and has drilled holes where the wooden steps used to be and has good finger holds. It is comparable to the chimney on Mt Osceola. 

Wow if you do these two mountains (Oliverian/Passaconaway/Rollins/Downes) as a 14 miler, you certainly have bragging rights. 
_________________
Keep on truckin'!


----------



## MichaelJ (May 19, 2004)

I'm not overly concerned about the mileage - much of that will be just distance without elevation. However, I'm still about 50:50 between the route from Passaconaway Campground, or going up from Ferncroft, over Mt. Wonalancet, Passaconaway, then Whiteface, back down, and then just drive up to overnight at Dry River Campground before Webster-Jackson.

I hope I decide before Saturday morning.


----------

